# Shimano 3CC hub gear cable



## Drzdave58 (May 9, 2019)

I need the gear cable for a old Shimano 3CC 3 speed hub...if anyone has one or knows where I could get one I would be thankful...the one I have has cable housing damage...if anyone knows how I could fix it that would be great too...thx


----------



## Gordon (May 9, 2019)

Look on ebay for Positron 3 speed cable. I probably have one but am away from home for the next 3 weeks and doubt you want to wait that long.


----------



## Drzdave58 (May 9, 2019)

Hey gordon...thx alot man...that's the one i need....they want $52...what's your price?..I may wait...thx


----------



## Gordon (May 9, 2019)

I might have a good used one for half that much.


----------



## Gordon (May 9, 2019)

You could also get the correct toggle and shifter and convert it to use a standard cable, but in the end that would probably cost as much or more than the positron cable.


----------



## Brutuskend (May 9, 2019)

modern 4mm sis housing is the same ad what they used on the positron cable set. The only thing you will have to rig, is where the cable housing connects to the plastic end that attaches to the shifter.


----------



## Drzdave58 (May 10, 2019)

Would a modern Shimano shifter and bell housing work on it?


----------



## Brutuskend (May 10, 2019)

As I recall, it should work.


----------



## Drzdave58 (May 10, 2019)

I think I may try replacing the cable housing with off the shelf housing


----------



## detroitbike (May 11, 2019)

Modern She-man-o will work on a 3 speed replaced with a Shimano 333 shifter , bell crank and cable.
  The positron was introduced to make the adjustment more 'Idi*t' proof.


----------



## Drzdave58 (May 22, 2019)

Finally found one on eBay for a reasonable price from japan...got it in 9 days..


----------

